# I have the new cheapest lip plumper (and it works)



## singinmys0ng (Mar 19, 2005)

Alright, I was bored tonight and I was looking through the Sephora website and of course I came across the lip plumpers that I have been wanting to try. But then I also look at the reviews it gets on MUA and they are kinda sketchy..soo i was thinking..of some foods or anything that could make ur lips bigger..and i thought of tabascoo sauce! lol i know it sounds weird and crazy but I did try it and it does work! Just dab a little on your finger and pat it on your lips and it does burn for a while but it did make my lips fuller. Tell me if anyone else has tried anything "natural" lol


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 19, 2005)

A friend of mine said cinnamon oil would do the trick.  Sounds painful if you have sensitive lips, though!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 19, 2005)

cinnamon or mint oil works


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah...but...lip venom has prettier packaging! LOL...I still have yet to find the PERFECT plumper...that doesn't require SURGERY of course. Hey! Anyone get this weeks STAR MAG?? Lisa Rinna's lips look HORRIBLE!! TOO MUCH COLLAGEN!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 19, 2005)

sigh..used to be we wanted our noses smaller..now we want our lips bigger.lol..but i'll try the cinnamon oil or the mint..lol it would prob smell better..the hot sauce was just the first thing i thought of and knew we had..but i was thinking if i kissed someone then my lips would taste like hot sauce...hahaha..wouldn't that be fun to explain


----------



## claire87john (May 9, 2013)

Most lip plumping methods are quite cost effective and don't pinch the pocket however the best methods carry out remain restricted to some areas and not almost all women get access to the best lip plumper practitioners or even doctors who are able to assist them get fuller lips. Even though BOTOX, surgical needles as well as plastic surgical treatments are very typical these days, the danger associated with side effects still remains.


----------

